# Approved adopter for a GSD pup



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

I have an approved adopter looking for a GSD pup. I actually approved them last year but didn't have a pup when they were ready to adopt. I just offered to take 4 pups recently but they were scooped up by someone else. I also know someone who wants either a solid black or solid white and one of our supply reps is interested in a blk/tan male pup and would consider one from a good breeder. I don't know what her cost range would be but I could find out.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

> Quote: one of our supply reps is interested in a blk/tan male pup and would consider one from a good breeder.



??? why not a rescue pup?


----------

